# Critique my riding please :]



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

Hey y'all! This is a video of me riding my favorite pony in the whole wide world SPIDER! Haha, well just critique it, be as harsh as you want to. It doesn't offend me b/c I know y'all want to help 





 
Okay, you can turn off the sound if you want, I was bored. Or use your own song!

Personal critique: HANDS! I know, I really need to actually grab my reins and not have piano hands!


----------



## Flyinghigh12 (Feb 17, 2009)

What kind of saddle is that?


----------



## eralcx3 (Jan 5, 2009)

Honestly, I don't see too much wrong with your riding at all. You look pretty good!!

Just if you are planning on showing her, you need to get her to slow down ALOT. You can't have a speedy horse in a show ring.

Other than that, I liked it. =)


----------



## bilyeuamber (Mar 2, 2009)

The things that I see that need some work are your hands and posture. When you are cantering, you seem to lean back. It almost looks like it is not comfortable for you when you canter because when he steps forward, your body leans back. Also, you need to try to keep your hands lower and closer together. You look very balanced and you were always on the correct diagnols. Pretty good, just those couple things.


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

In the beginning of the video, when you are walking with no stirrups, make sure you are bending your elbows. Start by rolling your shoulders back and squaring them, and then bring your arms back and bend your elbows a bit more. You'll find your whole posture to be straighter when you aren't hunching your shoulders. In the trot you've fixed your shoulders somewhat but I think you could still bring them back a bit more. I like that you aren't posting too high. You have a really nice quiet seat and quiet hands, too. 

When you're cantering, it looks a bit like you are pumping with your seat. I think here you could lighten your seat a bit and tip your body forward more (not hunching forward, but more of a hunt-seat position). I also think it would help you to shorten your reins and push your hands forward out in front of you for more control. You look GREAT cantering without stirrups! It took me a while to realize you didn't have them - your leg position is perfect there.

Pause at 2:30. I love your seat there. That's where your body should be during the canter. Just push those hands forward and shorten the reins and that would be perfect. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

why does that look like a western saddle but your posting? you look good to me your hands you are right ummm it looked to me i might not be right but the first time you were cantering it looked liek you were landing on his back to hard


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I post in my western saddle all the time.
If it were western, I would say lengthen your stirrups, but for English I think they are ok. 
The biggest thing I saw was to make sure you are not hunching and thumbs up like you said. 
I don't think you were landing on Spiders back when you cantered, but like Equuestriaan said, you could lighten your seat a bit so you're not pumping as much. 

Overall, I think it looks nice.


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

Flyinghigh12: It's a western Abetta. Haha it's comfy!

eralcx3: Thanks! I know, he's super speedy, but I'm never showing him, so it's not really a problem 

bilyeuamber: Thanks! I'll work on my canter.

Equuestriaan: Thanks so much! I'll work with your tips. And I love riding stirrupless/bareback. It's the best!

Iluvjunior: They barn won't let me bring my English saddle, so I ride English in their western saddles 

Spastic_Dove: Yeah, my stirrups are short, but I love English and I really wish I could ride this horse english!

Thanks so much everyone!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

I think you two look like a great pair!
The only thing I would suggest is loosening your stirrups a hole or two. Your leg position looks cramped.


----------



## Barebackrider (Feb 13, 2009)

It just looked like you were rushing that trot and with the canter try and sway with him but other wise you looked good he's so cute ( your horse whats his name) hope I helped Ireland


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Besides your hands, you look very nice. You and your horse look very well balanced, and you were sitting up nice and tall with your heels down.  It's pathetic how many riders I see nowadays with their toes pointed. Bugs the heck outa me. lol


----------



## Flyinghigh12 (Feb 17, 2009)

lol I'll try to think of it as ur riding in an english saddle then, haha. Although since you're not jumping you're leg can still be lowered a bit, it doesn't need to be that cramped. I think everything else has been said..


----------

